# My Gut Type: Either 8w9, 9w8, or 1w9



## Jest_Please (Aug 26, 2016)

*My Gut Type: Either 8w9, 9w8, or 1w9. Plz help.*

I'm currently stuck between these three as my gut type: *9w8, 8w9,* and *1w9.*

So my entire type would look like one of these combinations.
*- ENTP 7w8 9w8 3w4 sx/so
- ENTP 7w8 8w9 3w4 sx/so
- ENTP 7w8 1w9 3w4 sx/so *

Is there any way someone could help me figure out how to differentiate the gut types' roles better? If I ever try to look it up online, they're either pretty blurred for me or over-exaggerated since it's not my core type.
I'd surely appreciate it, because tbh I feel like all three of the gut triad rn. Whatever my gut type is, I'm really in touch with it.

I relate to *9* because I'm _very_ lowkey on things. That might be an NT thing though. NTs I know are very lowkey most of the time with everyday things. But also, I sometimes think pointless conflict is a drag, especially if I have no stake or care for the subject. But I have 9 somewhere no matter what either way.
I relate to *8* because I'd be willing to fight anyone an anything (if it's not an annoying topic) if I'd have to and have confidence that I wouldn't lose; physically, mentally, or verbally. And I don't back down easily and have an ego with expressing and being recognized for my competence, efficiency, ability, and potential for greatness. Again, might be an NT thing.
I relate to *1 *because overall, anger isn't exactly something you need or experience on a daily basis, so you tend to feel like you've got a good handle on it, especially with simple things, but that fact makes me all the more unsure about it. But I am definitely very particular about how some things need to be done. Basically, "Do it well or not at all" mentality with everything I do and have been called "perfectionistic" as I won't settle for less than my potential best or at least a job well done or a decent effort. Again, might also be an NT thing, but tbh, I can't tell _at all_ at this point.

Oh yeah, and I hate when "authority" or someone who tries to claim they're the "authority" tries to guide me in a very "Te manipulate your method" kind of way and an "Si narrow view of these are how things need to get done" instead of being an actual _leader_. Although when Te is paired with Ni, I love it or at least am okay and chill with it 'cuz I respect it. Just not a fan of high Si in general I guess. But with the manipulation, descriptions of the gut triad all have them not liking to being told what to do, but just in different ways, which really just doesn't help.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

Out of these things, which do you avoid the most?

1) Being unable to protect yourself from manipulation _(you fear that you will forever be abused)_- *8
*2) Being unable to do things the right way _(you fear that you will forever be corrupted)_- *1*
3) Being unable to find stability and relax _(you fear that you will forever be disturbed)_- *9*


----------



## Jest_Please (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah, I've thought about those too. I don't know if the problem is that it's just that they're not my core, but I relate to all of the fears and yet none of them. Heck, I'm a 7w8, but I don't really relate to the fear. I don't relate to any of the fears of really any of the enneagram in general. I never dwell on that type of thought and it not a natural way of thinking for me. I'm not care about any of them really.

But my problem with that is:
- I can never be manipulated in the first place, so good luck to anyone who tries.
- I'll always learn a right way to do something if I don't already know it eventually.
- And I'm an sp-blind. Whether if I care about it or not, I will never actively seek peace, stability, and relaxation out. No matter what's thrown at me, I know I'm capable.

These always feel like constant thoughts, so to me, there's no reason to "fear" any of these. I've got it covered. (And also, I'm not trying to put myself on a pedestal or anything, I'm just explain my gut thinking and reasoning.)

In the end, I'd most try to avoid the 8's fear but I feel like I'm too shy of a person to be the most assertive tritype and relate more to the 793 tritype description. And I also have healthy 1 qualities so... nice conglomeration am I right?

If I were to create a "fear" it'd be - Not being in situations where I feel like I'm useful or not being able to do what I want/pursue my passion.

Although my actual "problem" is that I don't know what I want to pursue or do in life. Ah, getting off topic.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

Jest_Please said:


> - I can never be manipulated in the first place, so good luck to anyone who tries.
> - I'll always learn a right way to do something if I don't already know it eventually.
> - And I'm an sp-blind. Whether if I care about it or not, I will never actively seek peace, stability, and relaxation out. No matter what's thrown at me, I know I'm capable.


You seem like an eight, but that's probably just the influence of your wing. Having 3w4 as your image type could be making you consider 1, because they both value competence and being right, but while type three will deal with it in a much more aggressive/direct way, one would care more about being "morally appropriate".

I'm going to guess 9w8.

How much do you relate to this description?


> *Sexual/Social*This subtype of Nine may appear least like a stereotypical Nine because the outward sexual and social energies obscure some of the withdrawing and “zoning out” tendencies of the Nine. These Nines are the most connected and assertive of the subtypes of Nine, especially when it comes to relationships. There is still some internal struggle, as with the sexual/self-pres, but overall there is less of a tendency to withdraw. With the self-pres instinct last, this subtype can neglect self-preservational needs in favor of the intensity of their sexual instinct’s pursuits. Individuals of this subtype could easily be mistaken for the dominant wing, because the sexual energy tends to flow in a manner similar to the energy of the wing. A Nine with a One wing would therefore appear more One-like and a Nine with Eight might be mistaken for an Eight.
> The central conflict for these Nines will still be in the realm of close intimate relationships and these Nines will have many of the same issues and challenges as the sexual/self-pres Nines.


----------



## Jest_Please (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh, that actually fits REALLY well. Where'd you find that description? I've tried to look up similar descriptions but never managed to find any worthwhile.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

Jest_Please said:


> Oh, that actually fits REALLY well. Where'd you find that description? I've tried to look up similar descriptions but never managed to find any worthwhile.


here: https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/nine-stacks(if you want to read the other types, just change the "nine" in the URL for whatever number you want to see)

I actually also didn't relate to one of my fixes (2) until I read the sp/so description on that website lol.


----------



## Jest_Please (Aug 26, 2016)

@Moo Rice 

Oh nice, I completely forgot about that website. I love that website! Never thought to check out the other stacks. Thanks man! 

This was the simplest "figure out my type" help I've ever gotten. It usually gets pretty messy and long-winded, but this time was so simple, I really appreciate it!

And love your type btw. It really reflects how nice and chill you seem.


----------

